# Dangerous Opinion



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2021)

Like unpopular opinion but doesn't matter if the opinion is popular or not, it just has to put you in a situation like this:





Also please, try to not make this a war zone-


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 5, 2021)

Homosexuals are degenerates


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Homosexuals are degenerates


Can confirm, I talk with you everyday-


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 5, 2021)

My polls are decent every once in a while


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> My polls are decent every once in a while


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2021)

The Beatles are overrated


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 5, 2021)

Star Wars prequels are legitimately good
Metroid Prime 3 Corruption > Metroid Prime
Empire Strikes Back < Return of the Jedi
Windows > Linux
3DS doesn't have enough interesting titles
N64 games are overrated


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2021)

3ds is overrated


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 5, 2021)

Metroid Prime Hunters > Metroid Prime
Pokémon is boring as fr*ck
JRPGs in general are voting, have uninteresting gameplay and flow poorly
Mario Kart 7 tracks are boring
Mario Kart 7 driver roster is bad
Mario Kart 7 gimmicks (water and gliders) are boring
Isabelle (Animal Crossing) is overrated
SM3DAS is was worth $60
3D Metroid > 2D Metroid
Dubs > subs (although I don't watch a ton of anime (and by that I mean basically none) but still)


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 5, 2021)

Ports are good
Mario Kart Tour > Super Mario Kart
Mario Kart 64 is boring
Mario Kart Live: Home Circuit shouldn't be dismissed
Cool Samus > hot/sexy Samus
It's ok for Metroid to have story/dialogue
Mobile games are games
Facebook > Twitter (in terms of community)
It's ok to buy digital
Nintendo Switch Online is worth the cost

Am I doing it right?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

It's ok for a game to have a target audience that isn't you
Min-Min was a better addition to Smash than Pyra/Mythra
Super Smash Bros. Brawl > Super Smash Bros. Melee
Super Smash Bros. Ultimate > Super Smash Bros. Melee
It's ok for commercial content to have other forms of commerical content in them
MCU movies are legitimately enjoyable


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Super Smash Bros. Brawl > Super Smash Bros. Melee
> Super Smash Bros. Ultimate > Super Smash Bros. Melee


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 5, 2021)

The Star Wars prequel trilogy was worse than the Disney Sequel trilogy.


----------



## IC_ (Apr 5, 2021)

Killing animals is bad, go vegan
Works every time


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2021)

IC_ said:


> go vegan


----------



## IC_ (Apr 5, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 256364


No, you're supposed to stand with a knife and torch in front of me.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2021)

IC_ said:


> No, you're supposed to stand with a knife and torch in front of me.


I mean, you're one of the thousands of vegans who have told me to go vegan, at this point I just don't care anymore


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 5, 2021)

IC_ said:


> No, you're supposed to stand with a knife and fork in front of me.


fixed


----------



## IC_ (Apr 5, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> fixed


I guess you're one of those who would eat human flesh for 100 dollars


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 5, 2021)

Heterosexual cisgender people are just stuck on factory default setting


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 5, 2021)

Take lsd


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2021)

IC_ said:


> I guess you're one of those who would eat human flesh for 100 dollars


Hey, money is money


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 5, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Heterosexual cisgender people are just stuck on factory default setting



One can then say that Some just need/want more "aftermarket upgrades" than others...

No offense btw


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 5, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> One can then say that Some just need/want more "aftermarket upgrades" than others...


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 5, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


>


My polls can strike community


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 5, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> One can then say that Some just need/want more "aftermarket upgrades" than others...
> 
> No offense btw


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 6, 2021)

Religion is one of the worst things the world has ever invented


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 6, 2021)

Hypixel forums > GBAtemp forums


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 6, 2021)

Inventions are one of the worst things religion has ever done!


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 6, 2021)

You're wrong


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 6, 2021)

What if man became "self aware" because of long term consumption of psychedelic plants


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2021)

MCU films aren't good


----------



## grey72 (Apr 6, 2021)

Vanilla Ice Cream is really good actually


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 6, 2021)

grey72 said:


> Vanilla Ice Cream is really good actually


Is that.... a dangerous opinion?


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 6, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Is that.... a dangerous opinion?


you'd be surprised


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 6, 2021)

Pineapple zucchini-bread shredded-lettuce thin-crust pizza topped with raw potato slices


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 6, 2021)

anime is kinda lame


----------



## grey72 (Apr 6, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Is that.... a dangerous opinion?


Buddy you have no clue


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 6, 2021)

grey72 said:


> Buddy you have no clue


Sorry I'm not in the ice cream fandom-


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 6, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Inventions are one of the worst things religion has ever done!


----------



## MetallicKaiser (Apr 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> MCU films aren't good


I feel like in most of my circles these days, this is a very cold take.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, Adam Sandler films are good


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 6, 2021)

MetallicKaiser said:


> Also, Adam Sandler films are good


You are so dangerous, right now. I kind of want to fight you.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2021)

MetallicKaiser said:


> Also, Adam Sandler films are good


Depends on the film, really


----------



## RichardTheKing (Apr 6, 2021)

The only good Mario games are 64 DS, 3D Land, Super Paper Mario, Mario & Luigi: Dream Team, Luigi's Mansion 3, and New Super Mario Bros. 2. All others have frustrating levels or Stars/Shines/Moons or stupid HP nerfs or annoying controls or unnecessary characters or unliked gameplay that just make them subpar.

Mario Party has always been pure luck-based garbage with no redeeming qualities. It would've been a better series if it focused more on strategy, but it didn't and doesn't and won't.

Tomatoes taste horrible and ruin almost anything that includes them. Most Italian pizza's worse than Domino's, because the latter has barbecue sauce as an option (and more toppings, but not the point).

Japanese VA completely ruins immersion due to a lack of audible comprehension and having to stare at subtitles to understand what's going on. As a result, the Yakuza series is essentially inherently-flawed compared to Persona and (Russian, but same thing) Metal Gear Solid 3.

I'd rather play Paper Mario: Sticker Star instead of The Thousand-Year Door or PM 64, because the 3DS title doesn't have the stupid level-up system, has better (easier) Action Commands, and lacks the slow and tedious Peach interludes that just _ruin_ the flow of gameplay. This is also why Super PM is the best game in the series, but Sticker Star is in second place (I haven't played Colour Splash or Origami King).

Map markers are NECESSARY for open-world games to be enjoyable, and said open-world games must not have equipment fragility or limited stamina. Ghost of Tsushima > Assassin's Creed Origins > Skyrim > Breath of the Wild (games that I've played at some point; Immortals Fenyx Rising would be above BotW if I had played it). Oh, and that "ugly brown phase" games went through in the PS3 era? BREATH OF THE WILD IS EXACTLY THAT WITH AN UGLY, REPULSIVE ART STYLE (that Pokemon Legends: Arceus is stupidly copying)

The only good Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games are the DS titles. 3DS and Switch titles are just inherently inferior due to changing and removing and retooling too much.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 6, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> The only good Mario games are 64 DS, 3D Land, Super Paper Mario, Mario & Luigi: Dream Team, Luigi's Mansion 3, and New Super Mario Bros. 2. All others have frustrating levels or Stars/Shines/Moons or stupid HP nerfs or annoying controls or unnecessary characters or unliked gameplay that just make them subpar.
> 
> Mario Party has always been pure luck-based garbage with no redeeming qualities. It would've been a better series if it focused more on strategy, but it didn't and doesn't and won't.
> 
> ...


Sounds like someone who doesn’t enjoy anything that requires skills a 12 year old has


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 6, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Sounds like someone who doesn’t enjoy anything that requires skills a 12 year old has


OOOOOOOOOOOH


----------



## SG854 (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm waiting for someone to list a race or ethnic group.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2021)

SG854 said:


> I'm waiting for someone to list a race or ethnic group.


Sure, here's my race opinion:
NASCAR is overrated


----------



## SG854 (Apr 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Sure, here's my race opinion:
> NASCAR is overrated


Formula 1 is superior


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Apr 10, 2021)

you are insufferable if you constantly tell people to build a PC instead of buying one


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2021)

Sonic 4 was ok, not horrible


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Apr 10, 2021)

Surprised no one made a racist joke.

Anyway, Shrek the Third is unironically a really good film and not the worst Shrek film.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Apr 10, 2021)

PineappleGod said:


> Surprised no one made a racist joke.


No one has that much guts


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2021)

GBAtemp is too gay
GBAtemp is too anime
Stealphie likes Danganronpa
Thanos is the reincarnation of Hitler wait that's fact
Joe Biden has a bigger dick than your's wait that's also fact
Mike Pollock should stop playing Eggman
Klonoa Beach Volleyball is the greatest game ever made wait that's also fact
Kingdom Hearts HD is stupid and changes a bunch of shit for no reason at all and I hate it
If Rami Malek is Joker in the sequel to the Pattinson Batman movie the world will explode that might be fact I'm not sure
The Lion King 2019 is a misunderstood masterpiece and yms is stupid
I'd much rather watch the un-pretentious, 2-hour long widescreen version of Justice League
Knack 1 is better than Knack 2, Ice Knack be dammed.
Toy Story 2 game is fucking boring
Sonic Forces is the most worthless, boring, low-effort, pandering, aimless, and painful game ever made.
Chie is best girl
Shitty parody movies need to come back
Klonoa fucking sucks. I hate Klonoa. I've been faking my love for it this whole time actually. I thought that nobody would take me seriously as a hardcore gamer man who's never fucked, probably never will, and hates MT Code Red and if I didn't say my favorite game was some random, fairly obscure, well-received game that would really make me look like a loser for talking about. Because I have finally admitted to this, my new favorite game is Tempo Jr for the Game Gear.
Scooby-Doo 2 fucking sucks dude fuck LS Mark
Persona 2 is fucking boring
GBAtemp has ruined my life
Mega Man ZX Advent is worse than X6&7
Amy's theme in Sonic Adventure is fucking creepy because someone decided that a game about a blue hedgehog needed a song of a character singing about shaving her pussy
The Ratchet remake is the most offensive piece of media I've ever consumed. If you like this game, I don't even wanna fucking talking to you. I hate you. I hope you fucking die. Fuck you. This isn't shitposting, I fucking hate you.
The AVGN stopped being funny years ago
Luigi's Mansion is fucking boring
The only thing cringier than than saying _cringe_ is saying sUs.
Jay Exci is awful
The Force Unleashed is a shitty action game and there's no reason to play it at all
The Game Grumps is the worst Let's Play channel on YouTube outside of those god awful Minecraft channels that feel super predatory and upload like fucking feet porn or whatever. This is real, look it up.
Game Theory is terrible and I hate it
Rian Johnson isn't a terrible person and didn't wake up one day to go "hey, let's troll a few nerds by making a movie that they'll hate!" Stop harassing people for making a movie about space wizards that you didn't like.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2021)

the star wars sequels werent THAT bad, other than rise of skywalker, that is (i should probably close my pms)


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> the star wars sequels werent THAT bad, other than rise of skywalker, that is (i should probably close my pms)


Reddit rip inbox moment or something


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 10, 2021)

most of xxxtentacion's songs are garbage


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 10, 2021)

CPG said:


> most of xxxtentacion's songs are garbage


Sorry
But that’s not dangerous
That’s right.
He’s just another rapper who literally no one e v e r talked about until he dropped dead
It’s a common theme with rappers
Like that DMX dude yesterday or whatever

Another day, another dead rapper that people suddenly care about. Then never mention them again a month later


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 10, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Sorry
> But that’s not dangerous
> That’s right.
> He’s just another rapper who literally no one e v e r talked about until he dropped dead
> ...


the only difference being is that dmx is actually a good rapper


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Sure, here's my race opinion:
> NASCAR is overrated



AND THERE IT IS FOLKS, OH LOOK THEY'RE MAKING A LEFT TURN! OH JESUS LOOK AT THAT ANOTHER LEFT TURN!  #8008 MADE A LAP, AND WHAT THAT? ITS A MOTHERFUCKING LEFT TURN!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Sorry
> But that’s not dangerous
> That’s right.
> He’s just another rapper who literally no one e v e r talked about until he dropped dead
> ...


I mean, i heard about x before he died

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also how the fuck have you never heard of dmx


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Also how the fuck have you never heard of dmx




One of my favorite high school time songs.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 13, 2021)

Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair is a shit game.


Lilith Valentine said:


> Heterosexual cisgender people are just stuck on factory default setting


mood


----------



## Louse (Apr 13, 2021)

HylianBran said:


> Persona 2 is fucking boring


OH, you wanna get nuts huh? Let's get nuts.

all them esports games suck. if no tf2 international why even live
i READ crime and punishment. ITS OK. THE ANIME WAS BETTER.
mmm trees >>>>>>>>>> disney world
loud "cool" cars with hefty shifty-bits are annoying and dumb.
Persona 2 > P5 > p2psp (veryimportant)
big cool graphics dont inherently make better game. I'd take cronchy q1 or Rez over Colin the Duty: Modern Doorfair +Raytracing's Fury anyday
fuck the police
uh


i like wires? 

no, thats too much


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I mean, i heard about x before he died
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Also how the fuck have you never heard of dmx



Merk city!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> fuck the police


Based


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 13, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


>


Based


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 15, 2021)

The Switch has a good LoZ lineup
NSO is worth $20/yr
GameCube controller is overrated, like it's good for a nonstandard controller but it's not that amazing
Joy-Cons are good controllers (drift aside)
Anyone who cares or would care about Mother 3 getting localized has probably already played the fan translation anyways


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)

Among us fucking sucks ass


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 15, 2021)

"All Lives Matter"


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 15, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> "All Lives Matter"



Why that rapper?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

he wears so many tattoos


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 15, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Why that rapper?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> he wears so many tattoos


He speaks the truth! I like him! Both his albums I have are great!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 15, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> He speaks the truth! I like him!


Let me speak the truth
He's better than Rebecca


----------



## Uiaad (Apr 15, 2021)

VirtualBoy is the best VR headset ever


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 15, 2021)

Uiaad said:


> VirtualBoy is the best VR headset ever


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 15, 2021)

The Kinect was great


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 15, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> The Kinect was great


Not really VR but yea, still use on 360, mostly kinect bowling and golf when family comes on holidays or cookouts!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 15, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Not really VR but yea, still use on 360, mostly kinect bowling and golf when family comes on holidays or cookouts!


I don't know why everyone hates kinect, it was a great idea


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 15, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I don't know why everyone hates kinect, it was a great idea


It was like the wii bowling but you didn't have to worry about accidently throwing your controller into the tv screen..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I last summer actually had a cookout and hooked the 360 w kinect to a portable tv projector and we played it outside on side of house, 150" wide, was fun, like a virtual outside bowling alley, all the kids and rest my fam ask me to do it again this year! (Had to put few lights out there for the kinect to see us, but worked good enough)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2021)

All lives matter? Even yours? I wouldn't be too sure of that if you're trying to justify being racist by making obnoxious nitpicks about a campaign that's supposed to inspire hope among diverse groups.


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 15, 2021)

That was my point. All lives matter. I don't hate anyone! As humans of one earth, we all should learn to come together and not fight over the stupid stuff, like race, when so many other more important problems need dealing with!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)

What the hell happened here?


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> What the hell happened here?


Welcome to the chatline.....caller you're on!


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 15, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> It was like the wii bowling but you didn't have to worry about accidently throwing your controller into the tv screen..


Well, that's what the wrist strap is for... I mean, what? Wrist strap? Never heard of it



> I last summer actually had a cookout and hooked the 360 w kinect to a portable tv projector and we played it outside on side of house, 150" wide, was fun, like a virtual outside bowling alley, all the kids and rest my fam ask me to do it again this year! (Had to put few lights out there for the kinect to see us, but worked good enough)


That sounds pretty fun


----------



## slimbizzy (Apr 15, 2021)

i don't believe in racism


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 16, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Welcome to the chatline.....caller you're on!


Yes, I have a question for guest number 69. Do you own a van?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Yes, I have a question for guest number 69. Do you own a van?


I used to, but the US government took it away for whatever reason and on top of that, they locked me in a prison cell for 5 years! To make it EVEN WORSE, the only explanation they gave me was a piece of paper that said some shit about... sexual misconduct I think it said, whatever the hell that crap means.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TomRannd said:


> i don't believe in racism


Then you're racist yourself.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (May 5, 2021)

Well, in my own house, (because my dad is the most physically powerful person there) the opinion that would get me into that situation would be that trans people are completely normal.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 5, 2021)

What did I miss here?


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 6, 2021)

A furry reveal.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 10, 2021)

Doomguy is a bottom


----------



## chrisrlink (May 10, 2021)

screw capitalism Communism is better (without the dictatorship of course)


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> screw capitalism Communism is better (without the dictatorship of course)


Nationalism! Unilateralism! Materialism!


----------



## CeeDee (May 10, 2021)

anime is kinda lame and overrepresented in popular culture

being 'edgy and offensive' or 'politically incorrect' is cliche and unfunny (not to mention totally insensitive, but for most that's exactly the point)

trying to morally justify your piracy is super tryhard, just own up to it instead of saying "it's okay because sony/nintendo did something stinky I don't like" 

and most importantly: posts with the tangled image with flynn and the swords are so overdone, come on man


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> anime is kinda lame and overrepresented in popular culture
> 
> being 'edgy and offensive' or 'politically incorrect' is cliche and unfunny (not to mention totally insensitive, but for most that's exactly the point)
> 
> ...


People aren't justified for not wanting to give big corporate pieces of shit money when they commit practices that are very much anti-consumer or offensive to fans? That's awful? There are artists out there with art that consumers and fans want to experience, but consumers and fans also don't want to go through the evil corporate middle man in-between both sides.


----------



## CeeDee (May 10, 2021)

HylianBran said:


> People aren't justified for not wanting to give big corporate pieces of shit money when they commit practices that are very much anti-consumer or offensive to fans? That's awful? There are artists out there with art that consumers and fans want to experience, but consumers and fans also don't want to go through the evil corporate middle man in-between both sides.


I said what I said and I'm stickin' with it - though I will clarify my gripe isn't necessarily with people _doing_ that, it's with people publicly bragging about it and how they're morally superior for it and junk


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (May 10, 2021)

Bad Youtubers:
Pewdiepie
LS Mark
Simply Dad
Game Theory
Storytime channels
Prager U or literally any right wing media channel
Itsagundum
Jschlatt or youtubers that make similar content

Math is fun, fuck physics though
Mario 64 or sunshine are not good games
The gamecube controller is shit
The PS vita is the most overrated system ever.
politics in games is good


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 10, 2021)

ChicoPancho said:


> Bad Youtubers:
> Pewdiepie


YES FINALLY SOMEONE SAID IT


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 10, 2021)

let me just uhhhh...


ChicoPancho said:


> The gamecube controller is fucking dogshit


there we go

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also the n64 controller is one of the best controllers


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 10, 2021)

CPG said:


> let me just uhhhh...
> 
> there we go


I hate you

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CPG said:


> let me just uhhhh...
> 
> there we go
> 
> ...


I hate you even more


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)

Dreamsmp sucks


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 11, 2021)

This is very dangerous 


Spoiler



Conrad Murray didn't kill Michael Jackson


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> This is very dangerous
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I have never heard anyone say he did


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I have never heard anyone say he did


Really?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Really?


Not that i can remember, at least


----------



## 1B51004 (May 11, 2021)

PEANUT BUTTER IS JUST A FANCY NAME FOR NUT CHEESE SMOOTHIE
(taken from PEANUT BUTTER IS JUST A FANCY NAME FOR NUT CHEESE SMOOTHIE— Kureiji Ollie (オリー)🧟‍♀️@ホロライブID (@kureijiollie) April 28, 2021
I 100% agree)
Also if the statement is true, crunchy peanut butter is nut cheese smoothie with kidney stones in it
you're welcome!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Not that i can remember, at least


That's really surprising. Everyone blames him for the death of the King Of Pop


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 12, 2021)

Damn rip lang

gone but not forgetten


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Damn rip lang
> 
> gone but not forgetten


They deleted their account?! 
I loved them and they loved polls!
Did I drive them away
Poor Lang
Oh well I'm staying forever so


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 12, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> They deleted their account?!
> I loved them and they loved polls!
> Did I drive them away
> Poor Lang
> Oh well I'm staying forever so


It should've been you


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> It should've been you


It honestly should have


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Damn rip lang
> 
> gone but not forgetten


Wait what


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 12, 2021)

HylianBran said:


> Wait what


HE'S GONE 
WE HAD SUCH A GOOD RUN
Oh well your turn


----------



## AkiraKurusu (May 12, 2021)

People with pedophilic interests are not inherently criminals or dangerous. They can be, if they decide to, but they aren't by default.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 12, 2021)

The snes controller is not good


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 12, 2021)

Minecraft videos are stupid.


----------



## RichardTheKing (May 13, 2021)

DinohScene needs to either stop deleting posts, or at least provide a better reason than "don't". 
I mean, page 3 alone has five consecutive "don't"-reasoned deleted posts!


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 13, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> anime is kinda lame and overrepresented in popular culture
> 
> being 'edgy and offensive' or 'politically incorrect' is cliche and unfunny (not to mention totally insensitive, but for most that's exactly the point)
> 
> ...


you mean Eugene


----------



## Chary (May 13, 2021)

The delete account button should be removed


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 13, 2021)

Chary said:


> The delete account button should be removed


That means I don't delete my account though


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)

Chary said:


> The delete account button should be removed


It really should


----------



## Chary (May 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> It really should


Removal of it means removal of the site cuz the EU has a stick up its butt. 

I'm all for privacy but like heck are these kids deleting because of that. It's cuz they said one little thing and they're afraid of being canceled for a single opinion. Or they're emo edgelords.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)

Chary said:


> Removal of it means removal of the site cuz the EU has a stick up its butt.
> 
> I'm all for privacy but like heck are these kids deleting because of that. It's cuz they said one little thing and they're afraid of being canceled for a single opinion. Or they're emo edgelords.


Eu internet laws fucking suck


----------



## banjo2 (May 13, 2021)

"Don't argue with/question the mods" is a lame kinda rule


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> That means I don't delete my account though


I joke a lot but i actually wouldnt like it if you deleted your acc


----------



## Stealphie (May 13, 2021)

who was op?


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I joke a lot but i actually wouldnt like it if you deleted your acc



Good one


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> who was op?


Lang_kasempo


----------



## IC_ (May 13, 2021)

EU internet laws are good, everyone should have the right to delete their account and data no matter what the reason is.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Lang_kasempo



Why'd he delete his account?

Anyways, it's my opinion that the way leftists have behaved and everything they've accused their enemies of will come back to bite them in the ass so hard that people will get fed up with them to the point of no return. The Ouroburos eating its own tail, as it were.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 13, 2021)

We don't owe game devs our unconditional worship


----------



## The Catboy (May 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Doomguy is a bottom


Can confirm that he's not


----------



## AmandaRose (May 13, 2021)

Chary said:


> Removal of it means removal of the site cuz the EU has a stick up its butt.
> 
> I'm all for privacy but like heck are these kids deleting because of that. It's cuz they said one little thing and they're afraid of being canceled for a single opinion. Or they're emo edgelords.


There is numerous reasons for deleting their account. One of them is European employers have been known to check peoples online activities before employing said person. So the very fact that one misguided comment on a online forum or on social media could potentially stop you from being employed makes it a good reason as to why people can delete their account should the need ever arise.

Even when employed many companies in Europe/UK make you sign a contract saying you won't discuss your job online or bad mouth the company ect. And they randomly check your online activity to make sure you comply. Another good reason why we need the EU privacy laws.


----------



## The Catboy (May 13, 2021)

Chary said:


> Removal of it means removal of the site cuz the EU has a stick up its butt.
> 
> I'm all for privacy but like heck are these kids deleting because of that. It's cuz they said one little thing and they're afraid of being canceled for a single opinion. Or they're emo edgelords.


Dangerous opinion, the EU has too much world power and it's actually kind of concerning.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 13, 2021)

the world's worst pandemic is autism, I don't want to be considered an incarnation of the disease when I really feel like a victim


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Can confirm that he's not


you sure about that?


----------



## The Catboy (May 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> you sure about that?


From personal experience, yes


----------



## RichardTheKing (May 14, 2021)

Masks and sanitiser should be made mandatory when going out until the pandemic's actually over. None of this flip-flop business, making masks optional only to mandate them again when cases inevitably rise again.

Also, anyone who says "masks are dangerous" or other similar health-risking bullshit should spend a week or two under house arrest, and maybe get a $500 fine or something too. If you don't wear a mask, not only are you risking your own health, but also the health of those with impaired immune systems - great job there, asshole.


----------



## 8-Bit-Giraffe (May 14, 2021)

making games sometimes isn't too hard


----------



## banjo2 (May 14, 2021)

Just because someone or a company is rich, that doesn't make it okay to pirate their stuff


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 14, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Just because someone or a company is rich, that doesn't make it okay to pirate their stuff


Boot licker


----------



## banjo2 (May 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Boot licker


True


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 14, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Just because someone or a company is rich, that doesn't make it okay to pirate their stuff


I think it's ok if they choose not to sell it anymore. Not worth selling, not worth protecting, imo


----------



## SG854 (May 14, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Dangerous opinion, the EU has too much world power and it's actually kind of concerning.


Who has more world power U.S. of America or EU?


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Who has more world power U.S. of America or EU?


One could argue that China does but honestly, the US and EU run pretty much every major world organization


----------



## 1B51004 (May 14, 2021)

give us reasons why people are banned/suspended/deleted. there's been times where i wonder what happened to a person only to realize they've been banned.
at the very least, give us a tracker or a 'banned people thread' with the most recent updates to who've been banned.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (May 14, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> give us reasons why people are banned/suspended/deleted. there's been times where i wonder what happened to a person only to realize they've been banned.
> at the very least, give us a tracker or a 'banned people thread' with the most recent updates to who've been banned.


I agree; that wouldn't be "arguing", but "trying to understand".


----------



## Chary (May 18, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> give us reasons why people are banned/suspended/deleted. there's been times where i wonder what happened to a person only to realize they've been banned.
> at the very least, give us a tracker or a 'banned people thread' with the most recent updates to who've been banned.


It gives attention to bad behavior. If you really want to know, you can always try to ask a mod--it's not like we sign NDAs on who we ban.  

Deletions can't be given reasons, because the only reason deletions are allowed is because privacy. That would defeat the purpose.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 20, 2021)

nintendo peaked at the ds/wii


----------



## The Catboy (May 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> nintendo peaked at the ds/wii


This isn't a thread about facts


----------



## AkiraKurusu (May 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> nintendo peaked at the ds/wii


DS and GameCube, actually - fuck dysfunctional motion controls, with no universal secondary option. Why make a Classic Controller if you're not gonna make it mandatory as a usable backup?

DS/GameCube all the way.


----------



## The Catboy (May 20, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> DS and GameCube, actually - fuck dysfunctional motion controls, with no universal secondary option. Why make a Classic Controller if you're not gonna make it mandatory as a usable backup?
> 
> DS/GameCube all the way.


I literally use my Wii was a thinner GC, so yeah


----------



## Deleted member 513667 (May 21, 2021)

me doing your mum


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 24, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> DS and GameCube, actually - fuck dysfunctional motion controls, with no universal secondary option. Why make a Classic Controller if you're not gonna make it mandatory as a usable backup?
> 
> DS/GameCube all the way.


gamecube didn't have sonic colors

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also you can play gc games on a wii


----------



## AkiraKurusu (May 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> gamecube didn't have sonic colors
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> also you can play gc games on a wii


Yeah, but you don't have to deal with dysfunctional motion controls - or games that rely far too heavily on them - on the GameCube whatsoever, and it too can play GameCube games.
Ergo, GameCube > Wii in pretty much every way possible. If you want to play some of the rare great games (Super Paper Mario, SSB Brawl, etc.) just do so on the Wii U.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 24, 2021)

[sits n sips my COFFEE watching this nonsense]


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 26, 2021)

pokemon peaked at the ds days


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 27, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Yeah, but you don't have to deal with dysfunctional motion controls - or games that rely far too heavily on them - on the GameCube whatsoever, and it too can play GameCube games.
> Ergo, GameCube > Wii in pretty much every way possible. If you want to play some of the rare great games (Super Paper Mario, SSB Brawl, etc.) just do so on the Wii U.


i enjoyed the motion controls
i still play mario kart wii with motion controls and beat all by friends who use the stick


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 27, 2021)

Deleted User said:


> Sorry I'm not in the ice cream fandom-


same energy


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 29, 2021)

van jokes are unfunny


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 29, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> van jokes are unfunny


I wouldn’t say unfunny 

I’d just say they’re
A bit oversaturated by now


----------



## 1B51004 (Jun 1, 2021)

nevermind. i just didn't look hard enough lol
sorry :-)
i guess if i had to post an opinion, skittles are actually ok-ish
also stop turning my smilies into emotes


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 16, 2021)

konosuba overrated as hell


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 16, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> konosuba overrated as hell


amen
loud does equal funny if you do it right


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 17, 2021)

I already posted one here: https://gbatemp.net/entry/super-mario-world-is-not-a-good-game.19064/


----------



## Chary (Jun 17, 2021)

Milk chocolate is disgusting


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 18, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> konosuba overrated as hell


konosuba fans seeing the same joke for the 7585676567765th time:


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2021)

milk goes before cereal


----------



## IC_ (Jun 28, 2021)

Water goes with cereal


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2021)

IC_ said:


> Water goes with cereal


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2021)

All zombie/horror survival games are boring and unoriginal.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 28, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> All zombie/horror survival games are boring and unoriginal.


And movies
And shows


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 14, 2021)

@DinohScene and @Lilith Valentine would make a perfect couple


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 14, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> @DinohScene and @Lilith Valentine would make a perfect couple


@DinohScene You still an adorable scene kid?


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 14, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> @DinohScene You still an adorable scene kid?


tch tch tch
talking about the scene is forbidden here


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 14, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> tch tch tch
> talking about the scene is forbidden here


The boys I am willing to be with are gender nonconforming guys


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 14, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The boys I am willing to be with are gender nonconforming guys


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 14, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 273057


Yes, Lilith is dum, this is Scarlet the Bringer of Light.


----------



## DBlaze (Aug 14, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> All zombie/horror survival games are boring and unoriginal.





Mama Looigi said:


> And movies
> And shows


false, because the initial idea that triggered the outburst of zombie/horror garbage was original and, supposedly, good enough to spark it.

On another note; i don't care about gender/sex identity nonsense and i don't want to hear about it because i treat someone like a human being as long as they do the same to me.
But it seems these days you need to either voice your support for something else you're a racist/bigot/<xyz>phobic and it's tiresome.

people who identify as demons/devils/helicopters/velocirapters/turtles and any other sort of species need not apply, you can stay in the pits of hell, or wherever it is you reside, where you are


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 14, 2021)

the loose cannon from tf2 is the most fun weapon in any video game


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Aug 14, 2021)

are we just gonna ignore the fact that op got fuckin BALEETED


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Aug 14, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> are we just gonna ignore the fact that op got fuckin BALEETED


Who was the OP anyway? Wasn't banned, so the username didn't stick around.


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 14, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Who was the OP anyway? Wasn't banned, so the username didn't stick around.


Lang_kasempo or something like that


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 14, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> are we just gonna ignore the fact that op got fuckin BALEETED


i miss lang sometimes


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 15, 2021)

What happened?


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Aug 15, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Lang_kasempo or something like that


First Google result when you search for that name is a deleted twitch channel... Though a few results down there seems to be some sort of "arcive" of one of Lang's blog posts on that bootleg GBAtemp. (beware and take caution) http://****************/blog-category/poems.1070/view-entries


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 15, 2021)

Strange poem, but the clone of the site is ridiculous.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Aug 19, 2021)

IIRC he made another account cause he wanted to change his identity(i have a guess about who it is but not gonna say it bc that would defeat the point of changing his identity)


----------



## impeeza (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 19, 2021)

darkness could've been worse


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2021)

CPG said:


> darkness could've been worse


The incarnationof the darkness in supernatural :


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 20, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> The incarnationof the darkness in supernatural :


That darkness is lame as fuck, this Darkness is better


----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 20, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> That darkness is lame as fuck, this Darkness is better
> View attachment 273530


Best darkness


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Aug 20, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> That darkness is lame as fuck, this Darkness is better
> View attachment 273530


Hopefully she's even more adorable in casual clothes.

What anime is that, btw?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 20, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Hopefully she's even more adorable in casual clothes.
> 
> What anime is that, btw?


KonoSuba and Darkness is best girl


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Aug 20, 2021)

konosuba has hot characters but god i dont like the anime


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Aug 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> IIRC he made another account cause he wanted to change his identity(i have a guess about who it is but not gonna say it bc that would defeat the point of changing his identity)


Really ? I'm pretty sure he left for good


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> konosuba has hot characters but god i dont like the anime


Your opinion is wrong but ok


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Aug 20, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Your opinion is wrong but ok


they hated jesus for telling the truth


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Aug 20, 2021)

Since we're now apparently talking about anime, I can post mine~!

While Unova is my favourite region when it comes to the games, the same isn't true for the anime. The show just lost all of its charm after Sinnoh, with Brock finally permanently leaving (he seemed to do this after Johto, but he reappeared in Hoenn after a few episodes and remained throughout it and Sinnoh) and the episode titles losing their punny charm.

Not to mention that Dawn was far cuter than Iris ever could be (and had a better personality too), and Cilan...meh. Oh, and Ash _once again_ left all his older Pokémon with Oak, and Pikachu loses to a freaking _Snivy_, of all things (sure, Pikachu was affected by Zekrom, but still. This is the same rodent who defeated Regice during the Battle Frontier arc, not to mention finished off a Darkrai - and the Snivy was a brand-new starter, having zero experience. HOW).


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Aug 20, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Not to mention that Dawn was far cuter than Iris ever could be


massive W


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Aug 20, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Since we're now apparently talking about anime, I can post mine~!
> 
> While Unova is my favourite region when it comes to the games, the same isn't true for the anime. The show just lost all of its charm after Sinnoh, with Brock finally permanently leaving (he seemed to do this after Johto, but he reappeared in Hoenn after a few episodes and remained throughout it and Sinnoh) and the episode titles losing their punny charm.
> 
> Not to mention that Dawn was far cuter than Iris ever could be (and had a better personality too), and Cilan...meh. Oh, and Ash _once again_ left all his older Pokémon with Oak, and Pikachu loses to a freaking _Snivy_, of all things (sure, Pikachu was affected by Zekrom, but still. This is the same rodent who defeated Regice during the Battle Frontier arc, not to mention finished off a Darkrai - and the Snivy was a brand-new starter, having zero experience. HOW).


you got to admit though, Oshawott is the best character in the entire series.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 20, 2021)

Xathya was a good member


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Aug 20, 2021)

Also, going back to my recent post, I actually liked Brock. Sure, he had that "flirting with women, but being dragged away by someone" gag (Misty, Max, Croagunk), but he was a mainstay from Kanto and was the 'wise older character' that provided helpful info to the rest of the group.
He _did_ get replaced by Tracey for the Orange Islands arc, due to the higher-ups thinking people got offended by him, but as soon as they realised Tracey was the more unlikeable of the two Brock was brought back for Johto and remained for two more regions afterwards.

Tracey was bland and forgettable, and honestly...Cilan was too. Clemont had a comedic gag, similar to Brock, but he didn't have the 'wise older character' trope ticked nor was he a mainstay from the anime's beginnings, and his gag just wasn't as funny IMO. 
As for the Alola group, I don't even know who was part of it, apart from Lillie; long since lost interest in the anime by that point...


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 20, 2021)

most of tim horton's items are ass


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> they hated jesus for telling the truth


Hear me out
Megumin


----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 20, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Hear me out
> Megumin
> View attachment 273547


I say Megumin best girl


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Aug 21, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Hear me out
> Megumin
> View attachment 273547


booooooooo


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 21, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> booooooooo


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 21, 2021)

I, Donald Jesus Trunp, am overrated


----------



## Something whatever (Aug 21, 2021)

"New" Super Mario bro series was bland and forgettable


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Aug 21, 2021)

Something whatever said:


> "New" Super Mario bro series was bland and forgettable


The only one I can somewhat enjoy is 2, because it's the easiest to 100% out of the lot. I've also got DS and U, but never could finish those games, nor get all three Medals or Star Coins (whatever) in every level I did play.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 21, 2021)

Super Mario 3D World wasn't that great and the final boss was pathetic, no replay value. Super Mario Galaxy 2 also had a better level hub than SMG1.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Aug 21, 2021)

my hero academia is ASS


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 21, 2021)

It's my opinion that it's not necessary (or good) to be disparaging of other races simply because you think it will sound funny. Dave Chappelle makes jokes about race all the time, but I don't find the jokes to be disparaging -- they seem obviously meant to shine a light on how similar we all are. But when folks say shit in a sideways manner that are merely a camouflaged racism, fuck you!

Just my opinion.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 21, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> my hero academia is ASS


@GeekyGuy 's avatar IS literally ASS


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 23, 2021)

Ghost of Tsushima is everything modern AC games should be and without the shoehorned RPG elements


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 10, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> @DinohScene You still an adorable scene kid?



Yep, unlike the many posers I've encountered..


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Yep, unlike the many posers I've encountered..


Yay!


----------



## Harumyne (Sep 10, 2021)

Save data is stored in the C:\Users\{name}\AppData directory, not the balls.


----------



## IC_ (Sep 10, 2021)

Save data is stored in ~/.local/share


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 10, 2021)

Windows 10 is better than Windows 7 and 8. Also, Horizon Zero Dawn > The Last of Us. Fight me


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 10, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Windows 10 is better than Windows 7 and 8. Also, Horizon Zero Dawn > The Last of Us. Fight me


Well... i can't agree more


----------



## DudderButter (Sep 11, 2021)

Shadow of the Colossus feels like a tech demo. I get that the AI for the bosses is impressive but...I cannot get myself to enjoy the game for what it is.


----------

